# Mod for the PB?



## reformedman (Dec 1, 2006)

I thought of something you might consider adding to the puritanboard if you so desire. I've seen forum boards where you would have a link on the top or off to the left that when you click it you get a small text window. You type your book chapter and/or verse and you get that verse or section on a small popup text window for you to copy/paste as you wish.

The mod is available as a freedownload for PHPBB forums, since this is a vBulleting board, I don't know if someone has this mod available but for PB it would especially be necessary, well needed and well used. I believe it would be the thing we'd most use since it's our field to break down verses for study here. It could be added to the Quicklinks section up top.

What do you think moderators and admin?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 1, 2006)

Not a bad idea. I don't know if vBulletin has the mod or no.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, I looked at all the places I know have mods and I couldn't find one. If you can find a mod like you described I would be happy to integrate it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2006)

That is a great idea Frank. Hope some kind of equivalent can be found. Til then I just open another window and have

http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/

ready to go whenever I need a verse.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 1, 2006)

BobVigneault said:


> That is a great idea Frank. Hope some kind of equivalent can be found. Til then I just open another window and have
> 
> http://www.gnpcb.org/esv/
> 
> ready to go whenever I need a verse.


 Except I bop over to www.studylight.org and chose KJV.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok Chris, I'll see your KJV and raise you a Geneva Bible also found at Studylight.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 2, 2006)

I assume you guys know about biblegateway:

http://www.biblegateway.com/


----------



## reformedman (Dec 2, 2006)

Biblegateway is the one that I always use for any of my posts.

I'll look around for one and see.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 2, 2006)

You mean you guys don't have the entire word memorized yet?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 2, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> You mean you guys don't have the entire word memorized yet?



 Carnal Christians!


----------

